# quick question on renewing nremt b



## adlx21 (Jun 23, 2009)

hey guys, I was just wondering(even though im not officially certified) if you have to take the nremt-b computer test again in order to re-cert your license after 2 years? or is it just a 24hr refresher class and send in completion, and ur done.. 

thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to be rude but; but did you happen to read their website or brochure? Be educated, take out some time and learn for yourself, it is all located upon their site and the information you will receive.


----------



## surname_levi (Jun 23, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Not to be rude but; but did you happen to read their website or brochure? Be educated, take out some time and learn for yourself, it is all located upon their site and the information you will receive.


i love you dr. cox


----------



## adlx21 (Jun 23, 2009)

I did look on the nremt website, i says "you can obtain National EMS Certification by completing a state-approved Refresher course and successfully completing the cognitive and psychomotor examinations."

only reason I asked the question cause I read on another forum that you just take a refresher course and your set. Meeting "continuing education" 

:huh:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 23, 2009)

According to the NREMT Web Site and NREMT rules to renew one can do either one: 

A. Retest and if pass can renew, with current CPR . 

B. For Basic level complete a 24 hour approved EMT refresher and also complete 48 
hours of CEU's (approved) and current CPR. 

For NREMT/I :
the same except complete 36 hour refresher and 36 hours refresher and have a physician document skill level and signature of training officer/director stating you are functioning as a EMT/I

NREMT/P:

the same except 24 hour CEU, CPR, ACLS, physician and training officer documentation. 48 hour refresher. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Jun 24, 2009)

The appropriate post-nominals are NREMT-B or -I or -P. Not /. The NREMT looks down on variations.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually my certificate has the / not -.  As well, there is no longer EMT-Paramedic, rather just Paramedic. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Jun 24, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually my certificate has the / not -.  As well, there is no longer EMT-Paramedic, rather just Paramedic.
> 
> R/r 911



Interesting. I'd love to see it. Can you scan it in?


----------

